# People opening new makeup to test instead of using the testers GRR!!!!



## gingerbread (Dec 22, 2013)

I opened my "new" bronzer only to find fingerprints all over it . I should've guessed since there are traces of product all over the interior of the box. Damn people, use the freaking testers!! That's what they are there for! Or purchase the stuff you "test"!


----------



## LaurenAlyssa (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you!! It drives me INSANE!! I went on a lipstick shopping spree the other day, and every single tube that I bought had a smudge on it that I didn't discover until I got home. So people were either being gross and putting it on their lips or using their fingers. I've started sanitizing pretty much everything I buy, because you never know.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh I hear you!!! I find this quite a lot at drugstores and at Wal-Mart. But not so much at stand-alone stores like MAC, MUFE, and Kryolan, and at 3rd party resellers like Sephora. For compacts, I quickly open the box / compact at the checkout to see if if has been tampered with when my other purchases are being scanned through. One time I glad I did, as one box had a completely different compact inside it. At this past IMATS in Toronto, Eve Pearl were selling used concealer and foundation compact testers at 25% off the show price. I shuddered, as I couldn't sanitize the gooped up product properly. Now if the product had been tested via a spatula, I would've considered buying a tester. Used lip liners can be sharpened and sanitized, so for me that's not an issue. I was in a bind once, and a lip liner I needed was sold out, so I had to beg the BA for me to buy the tester, she reluctantly relented, and she even gave me a 25% discount (which I wasn't looking or asking for) as she said the liner was used.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 22, 2013)

When I see people try to do this at the Target I work at, I like to stop and stare at them with emotionless eyes until they decide better and walk away.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 22, 2013)

> When I see people try to do this at the Target I work at, I like to stop and stare at them with emotionless eyes until they decide better and walk away.


 LOL - nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 22, 2013)

Even though it's cheaper I still wish Wal-Mart and other drugstores had testers too. It's not expensive makeup but people on a budget still might want to know what the color or product is like first. My friend is insanely guilty of testing the makeup out but she at least puts it off to the side or away from the product so you know its been tested if she doesn't buy it. (Not that that's any excuse)


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 22, 2013)

I am surprised as well that they don't. One of my make-up assistants told me that she goes into MAC, does the tester swatch thing, and then goes into Wal-Mart or Shoppers and buys the colour equivalent because of the lower price point.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL - nice





The best part is when they don't notice me for the first few moments. When they do they look like a deer caught in headlights.

I must admit that I am guilty of going to beauty counters and testing what I'm interested before buying it later online in order to get the bonuses and free gift packaging.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 22, 2013)

I especially hate that at the Ulta in my city, it it ain't sealed, it's been swatched/tested. Ew. Even if there's 10 of the same item. I mean, really, you have to look through them all, find one that's not swatched, and try it? And it's not just the NYX eyeliners anymore; it's everything.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Even though it's cheaper I still wish Wal-Mart and other drugstores had testers too. It's not expensive makeup but people on a budget still might want to know what the color or product is like first. My friend is insanely guilty of testing the makeup out but she at least puts it off to the side or away from the product so you know its been tested if she doesn't buy it. (Not that that's any excuse)

People who do that are lucky they're not arrested for theft because essentially that's what it is. Oh I absolutely think it's the store's fault for NOT having testers but in a drugstore it's going to be impossible (due to limited space) to have testers for every cosmetic item. This is why it's best to simply buy the item from a store with a great return policy on cosmetics.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 22, 2013)

I was shopping with my husbands aunt and she decided to buy a lipstick - I practically tackled it out of her hand.  She was so surprised til I pointed out it had been (obviously!) used, then watched me go through the rest of the lippies in that shade to find a new/sealed one.  Only 2 out of the 5 they had in that shade were still sealed.  

It was at a Kroger's (a grocery store, but one of the "nice" ones with a beauty AND home furnishings section) in a rural area, so we were both surprised that so much of the makeup was obviously used.  I wish there were testers in all stores - with, of course, safeguards in place to make sure people don't walk off with said testers.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 22, 2013)

Ya I hate having to swift through drugstore makeup and try and find a makeup product that is still sealed! I mean it's sealed for a reason! Why don't people understand that its the same if you opened a bag of chips and decided you didn't like the flavor and put it back on the shelf! What I hate the most is going through the NYX jumbo pencils and trying to find one that is still sealed.. sometimes every single opened and used.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
What I hate the most is going through the NYX jumbo pencils and trying to find one that is still sealed.. sometimes every single opened and used.

That's basically why I stopped buying NYX at my local ULTA. Every single time I went to look for stuff there was always used stuff... sometimes despite there being testers!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 22, 2013)

I always have to check each tube when I go into ULTA to see if it's been used or other wised ruined.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
People who do that are lucky they're not arrested for theft because essentially that's what it is. Oh I absolutely think it's the store's fault for NOT having testers but in a drugstore it's going to be impossible (due to limited space) to have testers for every cosmetic item. This is why it's best to simply buy the item from a store with a great return policy on cosmetics.

Oh no doubt, I never do it but I am guilty of letting her do it without question and it's always in the back of my mind that its theft in a way. Target at least has a tester for the Pixi products, I mean they cost more but still, I don't think every product needs a tester but some of the more costly products or new products.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Dec 22, 2013)

@ Deareux - Yeah, that's unfortunate with cellophane wrapped tubes, they can be slid off the tube, or circumvented in other ways, as opposed to tubes being sold in boxes like at the counters.


----------



## Dots (Dec 23, 2013)

I have been thinking of buying the drugstore items I like online because the store grosses me out. Do you think it is likely to be okay coming from online? I still check each item from every angle... I wanted to try the NYX Butter Gloss for so long but it wasn't sealed so always stressed me out and didn't get it but, the boxed trios recently showed up in store so purchased that.


----------



## eucala08 (Dec 23, 2013)

What blows my mind is people think it's OK; otherwise, there wouldn't be this widespread complaint about it.

I bought a Nyx gel eyeliner from Ulta, and I opened it up at home and it looked like someone had smashed their finger in it. I returned it. OH! And while I was at that same Ulta, I saw someone swatching Nyx products that didn't look like testers from the lipstick/jumbo eye pencil section (my local store doesn't have testers for those products), and I was like another crazy swatcher, BUT she turned my way and it was an Ulta sales associate. She saw me looking at her, and she just said something about how she and all the other associates are taking advantage of the Nyx sale and she was buying for herself. I couldn't believe someone who worked there was doing the very thing that she should hate. I don't think I'll be buying anything else from there from Nyx that isn't in some super sealed packaging. I've also e-mailed Nyx saying how their package sealing isn't great and has really turned me off from buying their products in person. I never got a reply.


----------



## Dots (Dec 23, 2013)

What I don't understand is why more companies don't seal their products...I know some people will still stop and swatch them but it might keep most from doing so. Jordana gets a huge A in my book for super sealing all their products and still keeping the products amazing and reasonable in price. If they can do it, why can't others?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What I don't understand is why more companies don't seal their products...I know some people will still stop and swatch them but it might keep most from doing so. Jordana gets a huge A in my book for super sealing all their products and still keeping the products amazing and reasonable in price. If they can do it, why can't others?
Well most companies do seal their products.. theres just people out there who don't care and open the product and try it out and sometimes don't even buy it after they opened it!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 31, 2013)

I hate when I want to buy a soap or shampoo and I take the screw top off to smell it and there is a foil sealing it up. I will not remove the foil, but I won't buy the product either. I'm not chancing that I will hate the way it smells. Like right now, I received a Philosophy Fresh Cream body wash. It sits unused and foil sealed on my dresser because I don't know how it smells and if I don't like the scent I'd like to be able to give it to someone and if I do like the scent I will sstrt using it. I was at ULTA the other day but they didn't have a Fresh Cream body wash anywhere in the store. Does anyone know how this stuff smells? Would anyone here want it if I opened it and smell it and didn't like it? Maybe I could just give it to my mom or sister in law.


----------



## katlyne (Dec 31, 2013)

I do swatch stuff from drugstores....BUT! I'll look high and low for one that someone else already swatched. I feel less guilty that way


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 31, 2013)

> I hate when I want to buy a soap or shampoo and I take the screw top off to smell it and there is a foil sealing it up. I will not remove the foil, but I won't buy the product either. I'm not chancing that I will hate the way it smells. Like right now, I received a Philosophy Fresh Cream body wash. It sits unused and foil sealed on my dresser because I don't know how it smells and if I don't like the scent I'd like to be able to give it to someone and if I do like the scent I will sstrt using it. I was at ULTA the other day but they didn't have a Fresh Cream body wash anywhere in the store. Does anyone know how this stuff smells? Would anyone here want it if I opened it and smell it and didn't like it? Maybe I could just give it to my mom or sister in law.


 Here's the link to the review page for one of the Fresh Cream products on the Philosophy website. It sounds like a nice sugary vanilla scent. http://www.philosophy.com/bath-moisturizers/fresh-cream-body-lotion,en_US,pd.html


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 1, 2014)

> Here's the link to the review page for one of the Fresh Cream products on the Philosophy website. It sounds like a nice sugary vanilla scent. http://www.philosophy.com/bath-moisturizers/fresh-cream-body-lotion,en_US,pd.html


 Thank you.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 1, 2014)

oh my god.. I know.. I work at Sephora, and I have to throw away so much product because people will go, open a new lipgloss and put it on, leave it somewhere else and leave the store. Then u find a lipstick near shadows or something like that, they didn't close it well most of the time, and it's a gooey mess ... WHYY must you do this omg  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaitlynns (Jan 16, 2014)

At my store people test stuff constantly!! It is so aggravating. Even if there is a tester they still open the products, even when you are standing right there watching them disapproving. The worst is when they test nail polish all over the shelves. Ugh!


----------



## mellivi (Jan 17, 2014)

I agree that buying makeup at drugstores can be pretty annoying.  I wanted to buy this specific lip product in a particular shade and each one had been used. Sigh


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 17, 2014)

I refuse to buy anything in a drugstore that isn't sealed. This type of issue has happened to me. I have also watched a woman once use makeup from the packages and apply it there. When I told her she shouldn't be doing that, she tried to give me an attitude before I put her in her place. Honestly, it's disrespectful when people do this shit, however; I hope more companies will start sealing their products and packages better.


----------

